# Alutec Fanes - Länge QR5mm am Hinterrad



## derearl (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich hatte hierzu schon mal kurz im "NEUERS Alutech - Frame 2011" Thread gefragt, aber bekomme das noch nicht so gelöst.

Ich habe aktuell einen XT-Schnellspanner mit einer Gesammtlänge von 168mm (inklusibe der Gewinde). Dies ist aber leider zu kurz, denn bei dieser Länge kann ich die Mutter im Hinterbau max drei Gewindeumdrehungen festziehen. 

Ich bin mir bei den vielen Schnellspannern und deren Längenangaben nicht immer ganz sicher was diese denn nun genau beschreiben, und wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könnte welcher Schnellspanner verwendet werden könnte. Gesamtlänge darf ruhig 178mm sein. Preislich will möglichst günstig bleiben.

Könnte ihr Tips geben?

Grüße
Earl
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477249


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit der 173mm Version?
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ellspanner-Hinterrad-silber-173-mm--4818.html

von dem XT gibts auch eine 168mm und 173mm Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (2. Januar 2012)

Ah, ich dachte die 168mm wäre schon die längste Version. Die wären schon mal nicht schlecht. Danke! 
Wenn es noch ein paar Milimeter mehr wären hätte ich ein noch besseres Gefühl. 

Was wäre denn z.B von sowas zu halten:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Axles-Oversize-Inbus-Spannachsen-schwarz.html


----------



## derearl (5. Januar 2012)

So für alle die vielleicht das gleiche Problem haben wie ich.
Ich habe hier nun einen DT-SWISS Schnellspanner (RWS MTB Stahl Hinterradspanner 145mm) in für eine 145mm Einbaubreite.

Der passt eigentlich perfekt, so das das gesammte Gewinde der Gegenmutter ausgefüllt ist.


----------

